# Watch Collection



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I've just joined the forum and, as I said in the newbies section, I'm a bit of a lapsed collector of pocket watches.

I used to like making up 'sets', adding a chain and fob to each watch and wearing them on occaision.

I'm afraid the watches I like have just become too expensive to justify (to the Boss) :yes:

but I've kept a few back.

I did a slideshow thingy of them and hope it's OK to share it with you

[IMG alt="th_67014504_a5fa3df0c4.jp...6cjn/watches/th_67014504_a5fa3df0c4.jpg[/IMG]"]My link

Thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry, link didn't work

Fixed now :yes: My Watches


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

a6cjn said:


> Sorry, link didn't work
> 
> Fixed now :yes: My Watches


Thank you.

Julian (L)


----------



## KavKav (Oct 31, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Sorry, link didn't work
> 
> Fixed now :yes: My Watches


Some lovely pocket watches there, in very fine condition too! Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats a very fine lot of watches and the fact you wear them i think is great.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Evening Chris,

Nice collection wonder if you have ever come across a Lund and Blockley pocket watch.

The one i have is 18carat gold and marked 42 pall mall london.

It has a white facewith a second dail at 6 oclock.

Needs repair but the case etc is in mint condition.

Do you have any info on it and also could you recommend some where to get it repaired.

Regards

Colin


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Colin

"Lund & Blockley was a major watchmaker in India and had offices in London on Pall Mall. The Lund was a brother to the Lund of Barraud & Lunds. The firm is most famous for the "Explorer Watches" they made for the Royal Geographic Society that were used on polar exploration."

There's a fair bit of information about Lund and Blockley available on t'internet and their watches, particularly in 18K are very collectable, and well worth getting repaired.

Being from sunny Birmingham, I can only recommend people I have used in the jewellery Quarter, namely:

F Meeks & Co

197, Warstone Lane

Birmingham

West Midlands

B18 6JR

T: 0121 236 9058

Ask for Frank.

Have you any pictures, it sounds a really interesting piece

Chris


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Chris,

Very helpful

any ideas of a value

Will post a few photos shortly

Regards

Colin


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Heres a few images let me know what you think.

regards

CGS


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Always difficult to tell from a pic

Hallmark should give you an idea of the date

Does the dial have damage or is it just the crystal?

Have you a decent auction house near you, might be worth asking their watch guy for a valuation

I certainly think it is worth spending some time investigating it.

Chris


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

you have got quite a fine collection, how long have you been collecting?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

ngdesign said:


> you have got quite a fine collection, how long have you been collecting?


Hello and thanks for that.

I've always had an interest in such things but started collecting (buying) for a dozen or so years, really when the internet and fleebay came on line.

I used to have a very good friend who was a watch repairer and he took care of the movements and I refurbed the cases.

Unfortunately, at the ripe old age of 80, he passed away and I haven't really found anyone else quite like him.

A good repairer, who is willing to be involved in restoration AND who I can afford, seems to be almost impossible to find.

I have several pieces which I intended to restore but, sadly, haven't got around to doing anything with them.

Even more sadly, a lot of watches are being scrapped for the value of the cases.

Chris


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

Lovely collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Took your advice and went to a reputable auction house,

The face wasnt chrystal just plastic.

Valued around Â£200 to Â£300,

Repair would cost around Â£250 to Â£300.

May be a daft question but a generic one.

Do you know if the case holding the movement and winder would be gold as cant find

any hallmarks?

Regards

Colin


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Colin

Did they give you a value of the watch once it was repaired?

I really am surprised they didn't test or tell you about the case, if it was filled, solid or what carat it was.

Hope they didn't charge you for that

Chris


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Chris,

It was a free valuation day,

Lady wasnt a specialist but seem to suggest repairing it wouldnt increase the value.

I think because we werent leaving it for auction she wasnt that interested.

Reason i ask about the case(and i dont want to offend any one)im considering selling

the gold.

The movement may be given or made available to a good home.

Hope this make sense

Colin


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

:jawdrop:

I'm afraid that's what is happening to a lot of pocket watches

It certainly isn't what I would do but I do understand.

Testing the case is a relatively simple task, particularly if the case is going to be scrapped.

Most local jewellers can do it, using an acid test and recently I've seen a number of these shops advertising 'special days' for folks to sell their gold.

If you are going to do it, then check online for that day's gold price - and don't forget to get the range, 9, 18 etc..

If you have any digital scales in the kitchen, I would weigh it first and then you should have a very good idea of what the value is. Then you can shop around, you may be surprised at the difference in offers you will get.

I should say good luck and hope you get a premium price but....

Chris


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Sold the gold today got Â£750 as the case etc was 18 carat.

Still have movement and face.

Too good an offer to refuse.

Regards

Colin


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well Colin, on the one hand I'm very pleased for you but I can't help feeling that yet another important, quality watch has bit the dust.

Have a good Christmas

Chris


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Well Colin, on the one hand I'm very pleased for you but I can't help feeling that yet another important, quality watch has bit the dust.
> 
> Have a good Christmas
> 
> Chris


All the best to you and yours

Colin


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh Lord...

Colin, I hope you understand what you've just done. That's another antique gold watch case being melted down, and there aren't any more of those being made. I hope for your sake, you got a damn lot of money for that gold, because you'll never see it again...



> The movement may be given or made available to a good home.


The only home for a movement and watch-face is in its watch-case. You effectively burnt down its home and made it homeless.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Shangas said:


> Oh Lord...
> 
> Colin, I hope you understand what you've just done. That's another antique gold watch case being melted down, and there aren't any more of those being made. I hope for your sake, you got a damn lot of money for that gold, because you'll never see it again...
> 
> ...


Now, let's be fair to Colin. He joined a watch forum and asked advice, followed a suggestion offered and took it to an auction house and sort an 'expert' opinion.

The 'expert' really ought to think about a career change.

She gave a value of Â£250 - Â£300, with same amount to be spent to get it fixed.

What she should advised is that in its present state. the watch is worth Â£800-Â£900, spend another couple of hundred on a refurb and it would be valued at Â£1800 - Â£2000.

Recently (and very sadly), I saw a box full of pocket watch movements and dials. 30-40?, which had been scrapped for the value of their cases.

Even more sadly, I can see the trend continuing

Chris


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi again Chris,

Having read your last post,I feel i have made two stupid decisions over the last few weeks with only

myself to blame.

Firstly i(as you advised)should have gone to an auction house and spoke to a watch specialist.

If they would have given me advise on its worth and its value after restoration that is the way i would

have gone.

I would have invested in it as the money from the watch has gone into a fund for a Brietling.

Therefore a part of history would be in its rightful place(still here)and obviously my goal would be closer.

Do you have any ideas of what i can do with the movement as this is still part of history.

Does it have a value?

I know it must have some value,as the jeweller told me it had gold screws in it,but i told him

I wanted to keep the movement.

If you think it is of any value i would spend the time and effort sourcing a proper watch specialist.

If it has a value i will donate a percentage to charity.

Regards

Colin


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi again Chris,

Having read your last post,I feel i have made two stupid decisions over the last few weeks with only

myself to blame.

Firstly i(as you advised)should have gone to an auction house and spoke to a watch specialist.

If they would have given me advise on its worth and its value after restoration that is the way i would

have gone.(quite obviously why)

I would have followed that route as the money from the gold casing has gone into a fund for a Brietling.

Therefore a part of history would be in its rightful place(still here)and obviously my goal would be closer.

Do you have any ideas of what i can do with the movement as this is still part of history and has a value.

I know it must has a value,as the jeweller told me it had gold screws in it,but i told him

I wanted to keep the movement as it was.

Please advise and i will follow and donate to a chosen charity.

Regards

Colin


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Colin

Don't beat yourself up over this, you've made a decision and, at the time, you thought you were making the right one.

I think your options are now pretty limited, you could:

1. Go back to the dealer and say you have changed your mind and see if you can get it back, though I would imagine it's gone by now.

2. Try and find another case for it, bit of a problem here, *if* you could find one, you would have to pay more than you got for the original as you sold scrap metal whereas you would be buying a watch case.

3. You could consider a silver case, dunno if you could find one to fit and what 'value' would the resulting watch have?

4.You could try selling the movement, some folk do collect them, but don't expect much of a return.

Other than Colin I can't really offer any more suggestions other than enjoy your Breitling.

All the best

Chris


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> Don't beat yourself up over this, you've made a decision and, at the time, you thought you were making the right one.
> 
> ...


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Chris,

You can also see it like this,

Shangas could have kept it as part of history.

IT would have only cost $1200 AUS.

Thanks for your help and support.

Kind Regards

Colin


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm sorry if I was rude, I was just a bit overcome by this...I happen to be very partial to antiques and it hurts me when I read about one being ripped up. Especially something as nice as a gold watch.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Superb! Lovely to see. Thank you

Mike


----------

